# Blichmann Boilers



## amarks6 (10/11/12)

Anyone know where to buy a Blichmann 75 litre Boiler?

Their only Australian agent is out of stock and Blichmann don't ship internationally (apparently).


----------



## BPH87 (10/11/12)

www.ibrew.com.au


----------



## amarks6 (10/11/12)

BPH87 said:


> www.ibrew.com.au





Thanks, but they're out of stock.


----------



## JDW81 (10/11/12)

Dr Rummy said:


> Anyone know where to buy a Blichmann 75 litre Boiler?
> 
> Their only Australian agent is out of stock and Blichmann don't ship internationally (apparently).



While I am not doubting the quality of the Blichmann equipment (I'd personally love to have a brewery full of the stuff), you could easily put together your own kettle with all the trimmings for half the price (or less if you shop around). My 50L kettle cost me about $200 with all stainless, weldless fittings. A 70L one shouldn't cost you much more than that.

Just sayin..


----------



## Adam Howard (10/11/12)

$150 Craftbrewer pot with a nice weldless bulkhead like this

Too easy.


----------



## QldKev (10/11/12)

JDW81 said:


> While I am not doubting the quality of the Blichmann equipment (I'd personally love to have a brewery full of the stuff), you could easily put together your own kettle with all the trimmings for half the price (or less if you shop around). My 50L kettle cost me about $200 with all stainless, weldless fittings. A 70L one shouldn't cost you much more than that.
> 
> Just sayin..




But your's doesn't have a Blichmann sticker on it!


----------



## JDW81 (10/11/12)

QldKev said:


> But your's doesn't have a Blichmann sticker on it!



I know, and I feel ashamed every time I brew


----------



## amarks6 (11/11/12)

Adamski29 said:


> $150 Craftbrewer pot with a nice weldless bulkhead like this
> 
> Too easy.





Craftbrewer are out of stock as well, but thanks for the link - that looks a great site.


----------



## Eggs (11/11/12)

Dr Rummy said:


> Craftbrewer are out of stock as well, but thanks for the link - that looks a great site.



just to let you know Ross at craft brewer has said new stock should be in by the end of the month. so there shouldnt be too much of a wait.


----------



## amarks6 (11/11/12)

Eggs said:


> just to let you know Ross at craft brewer has said new stock should be in by the end of the month. so there shouldnt be too much of a wait.




Good news. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ross (11/11/12)

Eggs said:


> just to let you know Ross at craft brewer has said new stock should be in by the end of the month. so there shouldnt be too much of a wait.



Container arrives port next week, clearence approx 5 days, so should (hopefully) be back in stock within 2 weeks. 70L & 100l pots. Final pricing TBC.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Eggs (11/11/12)

Thanks Ross. my order pending.


----------



## Camo1234 (11/11/12)

Eggs said:


> Thanks Ross. my order pending.



Ross I hope you have plenty of pots in the container as there seems like a lot of interest! I for one am waiting for the 100 Ltr one!
Camo


----------



## Doubleplugga (12/11/12)

homebrewing.org 

I got my 20gal blichmanns delivered to perth for around 660 bucks each I think it was. way cheaper than ibrew. and they only took 7 working days each to arrive. dollar is still good so if your keen its a good place to get them. ordered them seperately though, about 2 weeks apart each to avoid the possible sales tax for anything over 1000 bucks.


----------



## amarks6 (12/11/12)

cats75 said:


> homebrewing.org
> 
> I got my 20gal blichmanns delivered to perth for around 660 bucks each I think it was. way cheaper than ibrew. and they only took 7 working days each to arrive. dollar is still good so if your keen its a good place to get them. ordered them seperately though, about 2 weeks apart each to avoid the possible sales tax for anything over 1000 bucks.




Many thanks for the link. Looks like a really good site.


----------



## Kranky (12/11/12)

http://www.highgravitybrew.com/productcart/pc/home.asp

I've bought a few things from these guys, including a number of boilers. As mentioned above if you are getting a few get them shipped a few weeks apart to save duty. I've used Blichmann kettles for over 2 years now and they are great.

If I were only going to get 1 I'd use it as a MT with the Blichmann false bottom, they are just fantastic. You obviously can get cheaper alternatives, but they're just not as good.


----------



## hsb (12/11/12)

For another US high-end option, try these guys, all fully configurable.
http://www.brewershardware.com/Kettles/

I tend to agree you're better off sticking to local suppliers/materials with all the support and reduced cost that means but fyi anyway, these look better than Blichmann pots imo.


----------



## JDW81 (12/11/12)

Kranky said:


> You obviously can get cheaper alternatives, but they're just not as good.



I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one.

Blichmann stuff is terrific, but what you are paying for is convenience and a very good name. 

I can assure you the quality of the brew gear I built is just a good as the Blichmann stuff, it just isn't as pretty and doesn't have Blichmann stickers on it. 

If people want to spend their money on flash Blichmann gear then more power to em, hell if I had that sort of dough to throw around I'd probably have a few items in my brewery too, but cheaper alternatives* (especially custom built stuff) doesn't necessarily mean it is of a lesser quality.

My 2c.

*I will concede there are plenty of cheaper alternatives where the quality matches the price.


----------



## Kranky (12/11/12)

JDW, some people just want to brew beer and don't want to mess about trying to be something they are not, ie a handyman.

If you haven't used a Blichmann kettle with their false bottom as a MT you probably wouldn't appreciate what a clever design it is. If you can replicate one of their kettles and false bottoms then that is impressive. I wouldn't suggest that you need Blichmann kettles for a HLT or a BK, you don't. But for a MT I haven't seen anything it's equal or better than (although I'd like to).


----------



## JDW81 (12/11/12)

Kranky said:


> JDW, some people just want to brew beer and don't want to mess about trying to be something they are not, ie a handyman.
> 
> If you haven't used a Blichmann kettle with their false bottom as a MT you probably wouldn't appreciate what a clever design it is. If you can replicate one of their kettles and false bottoms then that is impressive. I wouldn't suggest that you need Blichmann kettles for a HLT or a BK, you don't. But for a MT I haven't seen anything it's equal or better than (although I'd like to).





I'm not suggesting that Blichmann stuff isn't clever, well made, good quality (quite the opposite actually). I'm also not suggesting that everyone should be a handyman and be able to make their own gear. I'm also not having a crack at anyone who wants to buy Blichmann gear, I'd love a whole set of their stuff. I was merely saying that it is possible to get brewing gear that is well made (whether you make it yourself or have someone else put it together for you) at a good price.

On a lighter note, have you checked out the beer belly modified, insulated mash tuns? If you like the Blichmann gear then this would be right up your alley. http://www.beerbelly.com.au/brewvessels.html

Out of my price range, but good looking gear none-the-less. :icon_cheers: 

JD


----------



## stux (12/11/12)

Robinox stainless pots are pretty damn good

http://www.beerbelly.com.au/brewvessels.html

Don't understand why you want to pay even more for a Blichmann in Australia. Might make sense in the US but not once you get it here.

http://www.beerbelly.com.au/stockpots.html


----------



## amarks6 (12/11/12)

Stux said:


> Robinox stainless pots are pretty damn good
> 
> http://www.beerbelly.com.au/brewvessels.html
> 
> ...





Robinox 70 litre (modified) = $440 + $50 welded socket for thermometer + $50 welded socket for sight gauge + $35 Thermometer + $ 85 sight gauge + freight ($25?) = $685

(I know, you can do without the thermometer and sight gauge, but we're comparing it with the Blichmann product).


Blichmann 75 litre, with all of the above, landed in Australia = AUD$565.

Having said that, I try to support local businesses whenever possible.


----------



## stux (12/11/12)

Another differerence is the heat spreading base in the robinox pots, blichmanns don't have that, and it's worth considering if you direct fire


----------

